# Religious Statue Falls- Happy Reformation Day!



## SolaGratia (Oct 30, 2009)

[video=youtube;A6Ian6oV5RQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6Ian6oV5RQ&feature=youtube_gdata[/video]

Happy Reformation Day!


----------



## Hamalas (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## au5t1n (Oct 30, 2009)

Man, I'll bet that guy who was switching hands in the front wishes they hadn't caught it on tape. 

And what's with the lady screaming and moaning?


----------



## dudley (Oct 30, 2009)

*Amen*

King James Version of the Bible - Ten Commandments KJV
I am the LORD thy God, which brought thee out of the land of Egypt, from the house of bondage. 

7 Thou shalt have none other gods before me. 

8 Thou shalt not make thee any graven image, or any likeness of any thing that is in heaven above, or that is in the earth beneath, or that is in the waters beneath the earth: 

9 Thou shalt not bow down thyself unto them, nor serve them: for I the LORD thy God am a jealous God, visiting the iniquity of the fathers upon the children unto the third and fourth generation of them that hate me,


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 30, 2009)

Thankfully no one was hurt. If it fell onto the pews instead of the aisle, it will surely crack someone's head.


----------



## SolaSaint (Oct 30, 2009)

what was the statue of? I could tell, was it Mary?


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 30, 2009)

This has been on past threads as well. I love it  Another thread said that it was St. somebody (not Mary), but I don't remember who.


----------



## buggy (Oct 30, 2009)

If you notice carefully it's that old man in front who wasn't holding the statue in his hands in the 1st place. By the time he realizes it... oops...


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 30, 2009)

austinww said:


> Man, I'll bet that guy who was switching hands in the front wishes they hadn't caught it on tape.
> 
> And what's with the lady screaming and moaning?



Well, when the statue of the demigod that you're currently worshipping falls down and cracks in half, it can be quite traumatic, I imagine.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 30, 2009)

I love this story!



> 1 Samuel 5:1 When the Philistines captured the ark of God, they brought it from Ebenezer to Ashdod. 2 Then the Philistines took the ark of God and brought it into the house of Dagon and set it up beside Dagon. 3 And when the people of Ashdod rose early the next day, behold, Dagon had fallen face downward on the ground before the ark of the Lord. So they took Dagon and put him back in his place. 4 But when they rose early on the next morning, behold, Dagon had fallen face downward on the ground before the ark of the Lord, and the head of Dagon and both his hands were lying cut off on the threshold. Only the trunk of Dagon was left to him. 5 This is why the priests of Dagon and all who enter the house of Dagon do not tread on the threshold of Dagon in Ashdod to this day.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 30, 2009)

lol someone forgot their wheaties!


----------



## William Price (Oct 30, 2009)

Dagon... I mean St. George fell down and went boom!


----------



## Skyler (Oct 30, 2009)

That had to be embarrassing. 

If only reformation was really that easy...


----------



## Philip (Oct 30, 2009)

Iconoclast ninjas strike again!


----------



## Berean (Oct 30, 2009)

Broken idols. Good way to get kicked out of the Knights of Columbus.


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 30, 2009)

The only reason it fell over was because Benny Hinn was the guest speaker that Sunday.


----------



## Gesetveemet (Oct 30, 2009)

If only the Lord would knock down the idols in my heart.


----------



## PresbyDane (Oct 30, 2009)

that was funny


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Oct 30, 2009)

As R.C Sproul once remarked in his fine dry wit-Dagon it!!


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Oct 31, 2009)

"Let idols underfoot be trod! The LORD is God! The LORD is God!"


----------

